# Tip # 104. Snagless Bullminnow/Mudminnow jig. DIY



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the jig I fish Bullminnows on most of the time. Also, how to make it and bait it. The hook is a #2/0 Mustad Live Bait hook that I modify as shown. The splitshot is a #2 Wavy Grip. The weedguard is made of 40# test Solar Green Trilene Big Game.










Bend the shank of the hook as shown. Tie SNELL KNOT (Tip # 2) on the shank of the hook. Insert tag end of the mono through the eye of the hook as shown. Clamp split-shot on hook as shown. Trim weedguard to length shown.

Baiting w/ Bullminnow/Mudminnow. In the lower lip and out the top of the upper lip. I bait this way 80% of the time.










When fishing is slow, bait the hook so the minnow is upside down. They struggle mightly to turn over. Sometimes this turns on Flounder that won't bite otherwise. This is deadly on Trippletail and Black Snapper too.










This jig also works well with Fiddlers.










Proof that Fiddlers work. Bird Creek Bridge this morning, 10/16/08. 40# plus Black Drum.


----------

